# Δυο Κύπριες στη Μεγάλη Βρετανία



## drsiebenmal (Sep 24, 2014)

*Δυο Κύπριες, στη Μεγάλη Βρετανία...* της Βελίκας Καραβάλτσιου (από το protagon.gr)

[...] Πίσω στην εστία, οι κορούες είχαν επιστρέψει από το πανεπιστήμιο κι ετοίμαζαν το μεσημεριανό τους.
Το αίμα μίλησε. Η μαμά μου, φορτωμένη με σακούλες TESCO, εισέβαλε κυριολεκτικά στην κουζίνα: «Ίντα μου κάμνετε κορούες μου;» [...]

(Να διαβάσετε και τα σχόλια, όμως...)


----------



## SBE (Sep 24, 2014)

Εγώ είχα δύο συμφοιτητές στο διδακτορικό, ο ένας Τουρκοκύπριος κι ο άλλος Τούρκος που γεννήθηκε και μεγάλωσε στην Κύπρο. Διέφεραν πολύ μεταξύ τους, πάντως όταν τους ρώταγες σου λέγανε ότι είναι Κύπριοι. 

Από την άλλη οι περισσότεροι Ελληνοκύπριοι που έχω συναντήσει στο Λονδίνο λένε ότι είναι Έλληνες (κυρίως οι μεγαλύτεροι στην ηλικία). Στην αρχή με παραξένευε, μετά σκεφτόμουνα ότι ο παππούς που γεννήθηκε στη Βρετανική αυτοκρατορία, λογικά Έλληνας θα δήλωνε, όπως κι ο Έλληνας Δωδεκανήσιος πριν το '47 κλπ. 

Από την άλλη ο ηλικιωμένος κύριος που κανόνιζε τα δωμάτια στην εστία ήξερε τι έκανε. Οι περισσότεροι Άγγλοι μιας ηλικίας είχαν κάνει τη στρατιωτική θητεία τους στην Κύπρο και γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά το Κυπριακό. Και στις εστίες έχουν την τάση να βάζουν μαζί φοιτητές από χώρες με διαφορές, με το σκεπτικό ότι βοηθάνε στην αλληλοκατανόηση κλπ κλπ, αλλά νομίζω στην πραγματικότητα γιατί τους αρέσει να κάνουν πλάκα στον κόσμο, και ίσως να κάνουν και το διαιτητή. 

Όταν έμεινα σε εστία στο Λονδινο πριν πολλά πολλά χρόνια είχαν βάλει μαζί:
Έλληνοκύπριο με Τουρκοκύπριο- αποτέλεσμα: παίξανε ξύλο και τελικά τους βάλανε χωριστά
Παλαιστίνιο με Ισραηλινό- αποτέλεσμα: βλ. άνω
Έλληνα με Τούρκο: αποτέλεσμα: ο Έλληνας ήταν τελείως γύφτος και με τη δικαιολογία "μα είναι Τούρκος" του είχε βγάλει το λάδι του κακομοίρη του Τούρκου. 
Πακιστανό με Ινδό: αυτοί δε μάλωσαν, απλά ζήτησαν να αλλάξουν. 
Κλπ κλπ κλπ. 
(εγώ πάντως έμενα μόνη μου, όπως οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες)


----------



## daeman (Sep 24, 2014)

SBE said:


> ... Και στις εστίες έχουν την τάση να βάζουν μαζί φοιτητές από χώρες με διαφορές, με το σκεπτικό ότι βοηθάνε στην αλληλοκατανόηση κλπ κλπ, αλλά νομίζω στην πραγματικότητα γιατί τους αρέσει να κάνουν πλάκα στον κόσμο, και ίσως να κάνουν και το διαιτητή. ...



Mind Your Language


----------

